# Husqvarna 346xp



## Aledcaedu (Nov 4, 2019)

Hi, does anyone know if there's a flip cap available for a husqvarna 346xp oil tank? Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Nov 4, 2019)

I remember reading that oil cap does not interchange. @chipper1 or @cuinrearview may know for sure.


----------



## cuinrearview (Nov 4, 2019)

@Duce is right. Gas cap is it.


----------



## chipper1 (Nov 4, 2019)

Guess you're gonna have to buy a 550 now @Aledcaedu .
Welcome to AS sir .


----------

